

PyTennessee: Jessica McKellar Closing Keynote and Tickets on Sale - jam-python
http://pytennessee.org/

======
RMacy
Hey everyone, we are accepting talks, I encourage you to submit:
[http://www.pytennessee.org/speaking/cfp/](http://www.pytennessee.org/speaking/cfp/)

------
michaelburns
I'm a Python/Django developer for a large healthcare.company here and I am so
glad to see our python community continuing to grow. Good work.

~~~
atwebb
In general, Nashville seems poised to be a sleeper tech city. Cheapish
(especially surrounding areas), lots of money (personal and business),
liberalish, well located. Though crime rates leave something to be desired and
it can be a bit backwards/old South sometimes.

~~~
httpagent
> liberalish

As a native, I do not know Nashville as a liberal city, but I guess
perspectives are all relative.

~~~
jofer
Ditto. (Though I mostly grew up a lot farther out in the sticks.) I think what
they mean is "the area around Vandy and the recently-gentrified portions of
East Nashville are liberalish".

That having been said, the general feel of Nashville has really changed over
the past decade.

I used to see it as a "dirty, smelly big city", but it certainly feels more
alive now than it used to.

Then again, perhaps a lot of that is the fact that I live somewhere else, and
now I go there to visit friends and family.

At any rate, glad to see a pyTN conference springing up!

~~~
atwebb
I only go across the river to visit friends or go to the tomato fest and Vandy
area for McDougals chicken.

I live and have lived in the areas people consider solidly red, you'd be
surprised how people vote. They just don't wave a moderate or liberal flag
like the conservatives do.

~~~
jofer
Good point.

Additionally, a lot of the liberal/conservative divide is actually urban vs.
rural. Davidson Co. is certainly mostly urban.

I think I just have a skewed perspective of things, as I interact almost
entirely with people in the rural parts of TN (which obviously isn't Nashville
itself).

------
barake
Not really a Python guy, but I'm sure to learn something interesting.

------
egdelwonk
Leon Gersing is the opening keynote as well!

------
yeukhon
What is the theme for this conference? I suppose two months from PyT we will
enter PyCon!

~~~
jam-python
Diverse is the general idea, we want to have talks on the wide area of things
for which python is used and good general development talks as well. We are
also striving to be an affordable alternative for those that can't make it to
Montreal for PyCon this year for whatever reason. We'll never be on that
level, but we're aspiring to be a nice regional supplement like PyOhio,
PyTexas, PyCarolinas, or PyArkansas.

